# 2010 Trek 4.7 WSD 43cm (650c wheels)



## JulesYK

I realize that this is a brand new size, but I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has experience with this bike. My wife has an older Trek WSD (aluminum) in this size but is looking to upgrade to a carbon frame. It's too bad that the 5 series WSD is not made in this size, but it's really hard finding a bike with a 48cm ETT and a 64.5cm top tube, and she needs dimensions that small. Many thanks!


----------



## Loraura

I have not tried that bike, but I do own a carbon Cannondale Synapse in a 44cm, with similar dimensions.

https://www3.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9RWC5C.html


----------



## il sogno

I just checked the Trek website. It seems the 5.1 is indeed made in the 43cm size. 

I rode the Madone 5.1 (the next step up) in a size 50 a year or two ago. It's a very good bike. 

Here's a link to the geometry page for the 5.1 wsd.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone51wsd/


----------



## JulesYK

il sogno said:


> I just checked the Trek website. It seems the 5.1 is indeed made in the 43cm size.
> 
> I rode the Madone 5.1 (the next step up) in a size 50 a year or two ago. It's a very good bike.
> 
> Here's a link to the geometry page for the 5.1 wsd.
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone51wsd/


Many thanks. I think that geometry chart is for their WSD road bikes generally; the page for the 5.1WSD only lists the 47cm and larger sizes. I'd be thrilled to discover otherwise, so please (anyone) let me know if you see this bike in 43cm!


----------



## Trek2.3

I tried a Trek Madone 4.7 today. It was super lite, handled well, and looked beautiful. Unfortunately, a 47 cm, it touched where it shouldn't. But the 43cm frame will eliminate that. 

I don't want to spend the $$$ but I'm sorely tempted. Especially as I know Trek wants to abandon the 43cm frame size. Typical MBA's. They corner the market and watch others abandon it, then they decide the others must be right "There's no money here" and they jump out too. Leaving a huge gap in the market that they are all too scared to fill.

*NOTE: Only the TREK comes in a 64.5cm (25.5in) standover height. None of the other "women's" bikes come within 5cm (or 2.0in). That's a HUGE jump.*

Since the ground is always there, standover height is the ONLY measurement that the bike industry _cannot fudge_ (if they consistently measure it 5 inches in front of the seat tube along the TOP surface of the top bar). It needs to be your only guide, especially if buying over the telephone or on the internet.

Since women's bodies have relatively shorter torsos and longer legs, the Trek 43 will generally fit a 5'1" woman. But it will also fit a 5'5" man (such as I). Men need more clearance (think about it). 

Trek, like the other manufacturers, ignores the 20% of males who are shorter than 5''7" -- that's a lot of lost market share. They make no effort at all to separately publicize their shorter frames. Some dealer don't know they exist and most dealers won't stock one for you to try out. And, to make matters worse, Trek is reducing the number of bike styles made in 43cm each year. The 2.3, for example, was only made in 43cm in 2008. The 4.7, 2.1, and 1.2 are the only bikes left in this size. Try finding one! I think Trek makes a single run of 150 each year.


----------



## JulesYK

Thanks. My wife currently rides a 43cm Trek WSD (not sure of the model; it was the pink one from 2004 with the OCLV carbon wishbone seatstays), but with a somewhat heavy parts mix. She's a strong rider and wants to upgrade to a carbon frame, and it has been impossible to find anything comparable in size. She's short enough that something with even more standover would be ideal, but that's BMX-frame territory. Glad you liked the 4.7. Maybe there will be only 149 of them available soon!


----------



## JulesYK

*Ordered a 43mm 4.7 Madone*



Trek2.3 said:


> And, to make matters worse, Trek is reducing the number of bike styles made in 43cm each year. The 2.3, for example, was only made in 43cm in 2008. The 4.7, 2.1, and 1.2 are the only bikes left in this size. Try finding one! I think Trek makes a single run of 150 each year.


For those interested, and according to one of the big Trek Concept Stores that I contacted, Trek's initial run of the 43cm size of the 4.7 Madone is 17 total. Those bikes will be done sometime towards the end of October and won't be Stateside until early November. Hopefully, that won't be the entire 2010 run, but perhaps they are waiting to see how they sell before making more. (I have to imagine that if they made a mold, they plan to make many more than just 17 of these bikes.) In any case, I ordered one for my wife as a surprise. I'm hoping to make some modifications to make it as light as possible.


----------



## Trek2.3

What colors are the 2010 Madone 4.7 WSD's supposed to be?


----------



## JulesYK

Blue (4.5) and Silver (4.7), so the 43cm frame only comes in Silver.


----------



## wildwood

Talked to my Trek dealer today, he checked with Trek and the 43 cm bikes would be avalible in November. Trek did not give him any idea how many would be produced.


----------



## Trek2.3

I like my LBS but it's part of a large chain. Thus this anecdote.

A month ago, I decided not to get a 43cm Madone 4.7 because, after reading lots of posts, I decided that it wasn't worth the money to me (as I'll never be pushing the envelop of the bike). I choose instead to get a 2008 or 09 2.1 because it's going to be my back up bike. I'm getting a back up bike because I don't trust Trek to keep manufacturing the 43 cm WSD and it is the ONLY bike frame that fits me.

So I call the LBS about a 2.1 WSD (since Trek has dropped that size in the 2.3). Their web page shows one at store #7. But it sold the prior weekend. Sorry no bikes and Trek won't have more until November. Trek can't help out because it has no idea which authorized dealer has what bikes in inventory (not a difficult task, not even expensive today, but not for Trek). So I go on Yahoo and start looking. Luckily, most bike shops use the same software (which the manufacturers could link to I suspect) and it shows current inventory (if the shop keeps it up). After 2 hours, I find a bike in another state. My dealer tries to get it but can't come to terms with that shop owner who likes sitting on 2 year-old inventory. No joy.

I keep looking and find another in Michigan. But, before I send the LBS on another chase, I recheck their web page. NOW they show a 43 cm 2.1 WSD at store #1. With fingers crossed, I call that store. Oh, yes, they have it. It's a floor sample that's been sitting there for two years. Apparently, it had dropped off the store's computerized inventory until it was "found" again last week. After confirming that it is there, I tell them "my" salesman at store #3 will be calling in five minutes to have the bike sent over. I call him and he gets the bike marked sold and scheduled for inter-store transfer. We'll see if it gets there on Monday.

I find the disorganization in the biking industry amazing in this day and age of bar codes and handheld readers. We aren't talking about $39.99 parts (although my auto parts house CAN keep track of those) but $1000 items which you would think someone would watch out for. 

Anyway, keeping my fingers crossed.

UPDATE. It's there at store #3. The LBS had it all along.


----------



## Trek2.3

I picked up the 43cm Trek 2.1 WSD today. The orange and cream color scheme is really cool (and gender neutral too).


----------



## jo eh

I'm jealous..orange is my favourite colour. I got the 4.5 the other day in blue...sigh.


----------



## ashleyofashleys

thats kinda crazy


----------



## MarvinK

Anyone know if Trek will be offering the 43cm WSDs in 2012?


----------

